# Solved: World of Warcraft



## pcfeer (May 1, 2007)

Hi, my son has been playing on wow for a few months, everthing ok, he has come to play today and an wow error box appears after clicking the icon, the message is: Application has encountered a critical error, not enough storage is available to process this command requesting 3649586416 bytes of memory, we have over 40 GB of space on the desk top, we have windows xp, and McAfee firewall, but WOW is allowed full access, any help appreciated, thanks.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

is the HD partitioned?


----------



## pcfeer (May 1, 2007)

I'm not sure, all I know is that my son has made 3 different accounts for each of us, but I remembered the pc was a bit slow so I did disc defrag, could this have caused the prob, should I try system restore? thanks.


----------



## hypnotoad (Mar 5, 2008)

Try going to youre WoW folder, and click on the WoW repair button, or wow Error, WoW repair will scan all of the wow files and see if anything is missing or damaged. If missing , it will download automatically. Not sure if damaged, might download to. 

~ Tom ~


----------



## hypnotoad (Mar 5, 2008)

You can try deleting the Cache folder and see if that helps. If that doesn't help, then do the following.

With the game closed please try moving or deleting your WTF, CACHE, and INTERFACE folders out of your World of Warcraft directory. These are temporary cache files that will be recreated by the game the next time you launch. Moving them to the desktop makes it easy to replace them if necessary.

Please also note these folders contain your saved macros and UI addons. By moving or deleting these folders you will also remove any saved preferences, UI addons, or macros you may have added. However, in order for us to troubleshoot the issue we need to remove any modifications to the game and make sure we are diagnosing the default settings. If you're using Windows Vista, please remove those folders from the following location as well:
C:\Users\<your windows account name>\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Program Files\World of Warcraft

Once you've done that, please try again and see if you continue to have the same issue


----------



## pcfeer (May 1, 2007)

I'm using windows xp, I will try the repair you suggested, thanks.


----------



## pcfeer (May 1, 2007)

Hi, thanks for help, I went into WOW folder and clikcked the repair button, it seems to have solved the problem, thanks again.


----------



## ngriffis (Aug 22, 2008)

I am having the same problem and have done all of the above. I also have plenty of space. I have noticed that my critical error only happens when I have add ons. When all add ons are deleted they go away. Since this started I have noticed add ons in my interface folder that I did not download. They all start with blizzard as first part of name. Has blizzard started placing there own add ons? and if so am I conflicting with some of there files?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

*ngriffis * Since this is marked solved, you should start your own post for help.
Yes, there are 16 Blizzard "add-ons". 
Outdated add-ons can crash WoW as they use different interface code.
Curse.com has updated add-ons. Just know, even "newest" can have bugs and issues, so just try them out.


----------

